# Ashtabula steelhead 11/13



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Only had a couple hours so I changed up and went to Ashtabula . Had 3 on got 2 in and one was a Lake Trout . Very windy and inner harbor was muddy caught Steelhead in the river and Laker in harbor on a chrome and pink little Cleo .


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If I remember reading a article ,about Ohio stocked some lakers a few years back in Erie. Or this is a stray from the eastern states. But nice one anyway..


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

They stocked 12000 to 15000 just off Kelly's this year I think.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Neat looking fish. I bet the rivers are getting really low.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

fritoking said:


> They stocked 12000 to 15000 just off Kelly's this year I think.


Stocked them right after the Walleye run, Id say a good number of those stocked lakers were ate by walleye


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

It is a goal of mine to catch a lake trout. I never have before and was wondering where this time of year I could get them near rivers or harbors?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds like the Ashtabula harbor or break wall would be a place to start, I m going to try on the rocks later this week up that way. Not seeing many deer ,may get me a few fish instead.


----------



## dave8263 (May 9, 2012)

Got this Laker yesterday in the Grand River while trolling for Steel.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That's good to see something different around. Lots a guys don't like lakers. From what I've read.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

What were you guys using when you caught those lakers? What depth of water were you in?


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

snag said:


> That's good to see something different around. Lots a guys don't like lakers. From what I've read.


I tried one once......once.


----------



## dave8263 (May 9, 2012)

I caught mine on a fire tiger jointed rapala tolling. I was in 7-8 ft of water. I caught it just north of Ram Island which is a couple miles down from the mouth of the Grand.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That is really neat to see the lake trout around.

I caught a walleye this spring in the grand river that had a baby lake trout in its belly









.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Caught mine on a pink and chrome little Cleo just inside harbor


----------

